# KT333 and poweroff

## ravenclaw

Hi all,

i've got an MSI KT3 Ultra Mainboard with the VIA KT333 Chipset. I installed Gentoo with the 2.4.19-r5 sources. Everything is fine here exept one thing. I've tried many options (APM, ACPI) but my Computer don't poweroff on shutdown, it only halts. I don't crash it just say "poweroff now" or something but don't poweroff :  :Sad:  . 

Any ideas??

Daniel

----------

## Buchu

yopoyp

 try "Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off" in  General setup  ---> / Apm

++

----------

## ravenclaw

I tried this already, but without any result. I tried also a Kernel with no APM and all ACPI options on and a Kernel with both APM and ACPI but no luck.

Daniel

----------

## Jeevz

Perhaps this thread can help?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269

----------

## ravenclaw

Thank you for the link, but it don't solve my problem. Today i tried some Kernel options (nearly every possible options I think) but still no luck. Maybe it's a problem with the Motherboard. Is anybody out there who got the same problem with the KT333 chipset or somebody without this problem to tell me his Kernel config??

Daniel

----------

## FINITE

It could be a settings in the bios, no? Make sure you don't have apm in the bios turned on. Personally I like to have thing set this way plus i never shut down my system (well hardly ever).

PS: I have the same mb but don't know if (havn't shut it down since installing gentoo) my shutdown is the same or not.

----------

## rommel

well i have a dual plll setup but this is what i have enabled and it powers off just fine

 * Power Manangement

 * ACPI Bus Manager

 * System

 *Advanced Power Management

 * RTC stoers time in GMT

i am also running the vanilla sources

----------

